# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT after using STANOZOLOL

## 23G

i used stan ( currently still using it ) but i am wondering what pct is the best if i only used STAN?
can i just use nolvade? 25mgs/day? for how long should i take it? 
and also, can i use natural test boosters as part of my pct?

----------


## the big 1

To be honest, using just winstrol in a cycle would be quite pointless, have you seen any gains???

winny can shut you down quite hard, its usually used in cutting cycle with other steroids if you want to see anything from it.

Ide do a full pct of nolva and clomid just to be certain you get your natural test back fully. Also, you should have pct worked out and ready before you start your coarse, bad planning = bad results.

Clomid 100/50/50/50
Nolva 40/20/20/20

best of luck

----------


## the big 1

Oh yeah, your gonna want to start that pct 24 hours after last shot/tab.

----------


## 23G

thank you for kind reply.
honestly, i really dont want to add more gains since i am big enough or should i say i just want a model body type and that is why i used STAN. and yes, i have seen the results in my body. it was really great! i got ripped and hard. =) 
now, may main concern is the pct and again thank you for the info about the pct u gave me. but i dont understand the dosage and length of the pct u gave me. can u elaborate it for me? ( sorry just a newbie )

----------


## the big 1

> thank you for kind reply.
> honestly, i really dont want to add more gains since i am big enough or should i say i just want a model body type and that is why i used STAN. and yes, i have seen the results in my body. it was really great! i got ripped and hard. =) 
> now, may main concern is the pct and again thank you for the info about the pct u gave me. but i dont understand the dosage and length of the pct u gave me. can u elaborate it for me? ( sorry just a newbie )


Im glad you got good results, welldone.

So pct

Week 1 - nolva at 40mg everyday and clomid at 100mg everyday
Week 2 - nolva at 40mg everyday and clomid at 50mg everyday
Week 3 - nolva at 20mg everyday and clomid at 50mg everyday
Week 4 - repeat week 3

Does this now make sense

----------


## 23G

thank you so much " the big 1 " =) 
last few questions.. 
- when should i take the clomid? after meal? should i take the dosages all at once? or split it through out the day? 
- i heard that nolva should be taken before bed time. i can only find 20mg per tablet of nolva. can i take 2 tabs at once before bed time just to support the 40mg required doaage?
- will this pct be a good/best chance to maintain what i have achieved? ( aside from good nutrition and proper training )
- and lastly, can i take some natural testo booster like tribulus or any natural test booster made by many companies?

THANK YOU! Really Appreciate it! =)

----------


## the big 1

This is just your average pct protocol, it will see you back on track. Most here would advise it. 

Its does'nt really matter what time you take your nolva and clom, nor does it matter if you split the dosages, because there halflives exceed more than 2 days.

Test booster would be fine yes, personally they do nothing for me, but its up to you.
For the price of some of them test booster products , you could probably buy some more gear!

good luck mate

----------


## the big 1

Advice for next time-

Make sure you use a good base with your next cycle ie - testosterone enth or cyp.

Do a little more research, know what your taking and how to stop its side effects before putting it in your body. And plan a good pct out before you juice up!

----------


## 23G

thank you again for your help. i really appreciate it. =) hope this pct will maintain what i have achieved during my stan cycle. 
to be honest, i really like my body physq now. hehehe.. that is why i am reaally afraid to lose it aftr cycle. thank you so much!
i hope after my pct, i could get some nice supplements that will keep my physq lean, hard and ripped. hehehe..

your avatar, i can see that you are in good shape and big!

----------


## 23G

@the big 1- hi! just want to ask something again. after my pct, is it all done? i mean i dont have to drink anything anymore? and after pct, when can i start cycling again? should i wait for few months aftr my pct before i start cycling again? thanks!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Why nolva at 40mg for the first2 weeks?

----------


## tboney

> Why nolva at 40mg for the first2 weeks?


I think it was a typo? He originally advised a 40/20/20/20 nolva protocol.......

----------


## elpropiotorvic

I thought 20 mg would do the job

----------


## Tyler694

> To be honest, using just winstrol in a cycle would be quite pointless, have you seen any gains???
> 
> winny can shut you down quite hard, its usually used in cutting cycle with other steroids if you want to see anything from it.
> 
> Ide do a full pct of nolva and clomid just to be certain you get your natural test back fully. Also, you should have pct worked out and ready before you start your coarse, bad planning = bad results.
> 
> Clomid 100/50/50/50
> Nolva 40/20/20/20
> 
> best of luck


I have ran a winny only cycle before and experienced moderate gains. I also would recommend a full PCT because winny shut me down pretty hard.

But yeah, I would always stack winny with something. While you can get moderate benefits from it alone, it isn't rely worth the sides unless it's efficiency is optimized.

----------


## hrobnik

maybe stupid question...just makin research...is that pct for example 40mg per day immediatelly 4 tabs or 4times 1 tablet during the day?

and if you go 40 mg of stano daily how is that better? 2x2 or 4x 1 ? before after or with food?
thx guys

----------


## dominicanbjj

do what the big 1 said...i hope u used hcg ... dont use test boosters, they may supresse... maybe post PCT u can use tribulus. just pct and lift hard...never skip leg day

----------


## austinite

Guys, this is a very old thread. When threads are this old... it's best to just start a new one.

----------


## Bhuvi

Is it good if we use same pct protocol for very small amount of test prop and Winny 6 week cycle.

----------

